# The Age of Dragons.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Land of Em'Ralden:

The Land of Em'Ralden is magnificent land which is home to many great and powerful races. Among these races are the Elves, Dwarves, Humans and the Dragons. The Land itself is divided up into five great kingdoms: The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn which dominates the center of the land, the Home of the Dwarves. The Dense Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor dominates the south of Em'Ralden, the Home of the Wood Elves. To the East of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains lies the Vast plans and forests of Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(Humans). The White Cities of Az'Neldaren lie to the west surrounded by vast woods, Belonging to the High Elves who they seek to unite their distant cousins the Wood Elves and Dark Elves. To the North West of the Kel'Karadorn and to the North of the Cities of Az'Neldaren lies the icy kingdom of Narg'Aron, The Lands of the Dark Elves, Here they continually battle against the evil that swarms from the Dark Lands to the east. And finally there is the Dark Lands, a vast unexplored land continually shrouded in darkness and night, the evil that pours from this land continually batters itself against the realm of the Dark elves.

Description of each land and their race:

The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn and the Dwarves:
In the center of Em'Ralden is The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn, this mountain range dominates the land and its tallest peaks pierce the clouds. This mountain range is thousands of miles long and cuts off the lands of men from the Dark lands, giving men relative peace. Inside The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn live the dwarves who make their homes inside of the great mountains themselves and in the valleys between the mountains. The Dwarves are a proud people who are very stubborn and quick to anger, they have a love of gold like no other race and are also great smiths. It is the dwarves who taught man to work metal and the earth and their works rival that of the elves. The Greatest threat to the dwarves are the Bronze and Golden dragons who dwell deep within the mountains. These two races of dragons have no wings and prefer to borrow through the mountains and ground to travel. Like all other races the Dwarves have been fighting a losing battle against the dragons which plague their lands.

The Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor and the Wood Elves:
To the south of the great mountain range of Kel'Karadorn is the forest of Ela'Amnor. the forest itself stretches for thousands upon thousands of miles in every directions until it reaches the see. Every so often within the forest are small mountain ranges where the Green dragons are said to reside.. Within this forest dwells a great many strange and wonderful creatures which the wood elves have come to care for. The wood elves originally came to Ela'Amnor ten-thousand years ago when they were part of the race merely known as "the elves". After settling in the forest they started to change in appearance to the original elves, their eyes become darker and their skin much fairer. The Wood elves make their homes in small cities within the tree's of the great forest. For the last two-thousand years the lands of the Wood Elves has been threatened by the arrival of the Green Dragons who are extremely territorial and will kill anything that comes in its way. Due to the growing number of these dragons their territories have started to encroach on the lands of the wood elves, and due to the nature of these dragons they destroy all in their way.

Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(Humans):
Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men lies to the east of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. This kingdom ruled by the mortal race of men have lived here peacefully for the last five-thousand years thanks to the eastern range of the mountains which defends them from the dark lands. Bel'angrath is made up of vast open plains and thick woods. Across the land are the great cities of men which were built after their meetings with the dwarves who taught them how to work metal and stone. In the last two-thousand years the humans have started to have dealings with the Wood elves to the south and it was these elves that taught the race of men how to wield the ways of magic, but as they slowly learnt how to master this new found way of power, The Red and Blue dragons came from the north. These dragons were fleeing from some great danger in the Dark lands where they once resided and came to the lands of Bel'angrath, here they found that Humans were no match for them and started to raze villages and towns so they could have new homes to live. The humans requested aid from the Dwarves but they had problems with the dragons of the earth. The humans then asked for help from the wood elves, but they had their own problems with the dragons of the forest. It seems the humans are left to fight their loosing war against the invading dragons of the north.

The White Cities of Az'Neldaren and The High Elves:
The plans and forests to the west of the Kel'Karadorn mountains are home to the High Elves where they have built their White Cities. These cities can be seen from miles around. The High Elves much like their cousins the Wood Elves and Dark elves migrated to their current kingdom ten-thousand years ago when a group from the race known as "The Elves" settled here in this sun light land to build their own kingdom as the others headed north and the rest south. Over time the Elves evolved into High Elves, their hair, skin and eye colour become much fairer. The High Elves are masters of magic and swordsmanship, their recently dealings with the dwarves have lead to trade in goods and their views on craftsmanship. Although the White Cities of beautiful, there are many that lie in ruin with smoke billowing from them. These cities are home to the native White and Silver dragons who have awoken after four-thousand years of slumber to find their territory taken over by a new race, the elves. The war between the High Elves and Dragons has been a terrible lose for the Elves as they have no allies to help them again the might of the dragons, as the other races are dealing with their own dragon problems.

The Icy kingdom of Narg'Aron and the Dark Elves:
To the north of the kingdom of the High Elves, lies the ice land of Narg'Aron where the Dark Elves make their homes across the icy plains and snow capped mountains. The Dark elves migrated to this land when the race known as "The Elves" split into three groups and traveled to separate lands seeking peace. Over the thousands of years that The Elves lived there they evolved to adapt to the darkness of the land and icy temperatures, Their hair and eyes become darker, and their skin became much much paler instead of fairer, giving them the appearance that they are dead. Ever since they settled in the icy lands, the Dark Elves have been continually battling the dark and mysterious forces from The Dark Lands. It is only thanks to the Dark Elves that the unknown evils of the Dark Lands has not swept across the world and into the domain of the other races. But in the last one-thousand years the Dark Elves have been having to deal with another threat that lurks within the icy lands where they live. The Purple and Black dragons of the north who dont care what they kill. Fighting a war on too fronts is taking its told on the Dark elves as they are slowly losing and being pushed back. But they had a hope in which they stopped them losing to the dragons for many years, as he become the First Dragon Rider: High Lord Modeus.

The Dark Lands:
The Dark lands lie to the east of Narg'Aron and to the North of the eastern spine of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains. Due to the Mountains the humans have been cut off from the dark lands so have lived in relative peace for the last few thousand years. The Dark lands have never been explored as those who venture into it never return. The dark lands themselves are constantly shrouded in darkness and night and very little grows their. Many dark races inhabit this land such as undead, vampires, trolls, werewolves, ect. Every so often a powerful lord of a race will gather together an army and launch an attack on the realm of the dark elves but are always forced back. It is said that the Dark lands were once peaceful and full of light before an ancient evil came. This evil is what forced the Red and Blue dragons to flee south and into the lands of men. Now with the Dragons making war upon the Dark elves, the races of the dark lands sense their chance to sweep over the world coming near.

Recent History and The First Rider:
As the war between Dragons and mortals raged on and the Dark elves fought to defend the other races against the Dark lands. A young dark elf named Modeus witnessed a battle between two great dragons in the sky above a small village in the icy tell of Narg'Aron. It was Modeus who would later become the First Dragon Rider and save the Dark Elves from the dragon threat for awhile and eventually teach the other races how to tame these great beasts. It was because of this battle that Modeus come to realize the greatest weapon against a dragon, was another dragon. Modeus then set out on a dangerous quest to capture a dragon egg and raise it so he could save his people. Through daring and blind luck he managed to capture a single dragon egg from the lair of a dragon black dragon. Over the next few years Modeus cared for the egg and eventually it hatched. Modeus then spent the next fifty years ontop of a lone mountain which was on the border between the land of dark elves and the kingdom of the dwarves with his dragon. As the dragon grew older and stronger Modeus created a special harness, reins and saddle to fit the dragon as eventually he would learn how to ride the great beast. Finally after 100 years of training Modeus took to the skies with his great black dragon to save his people and forever etch his name in history. After many great battles against dragons and the races of the dark lands Modeus decided to share his knowledge with he other races and traveled the world gathering eggs from different dragon lairs to raise the First Generation of riders.

The Plot: Im looking for 4-6 people to join. These people will play High Lord Modeus's apprentices(modeus is an npc controlled by me as the GM) who will start at the beginning of their apprenticeship. Their dragons have recently hatched from their eggs and are about the size of a fully grown Labrador. The apprentices will have to complete their studies and task's to fully master and understand their dragon between Modeus sends them all off to help the other races against the dragons and eventually the evil in the dark lands. You will RP your human/elf/dwarf character aswell as your dragon.

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, you get 2 chances before i kill off your character.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(5 sentences) for each human/elf/dwarf post and the same for the dragon(in total 2 paragraphs of 5 sentences, minimum)
4) Your dragon starts at being only SMALL and weak, they are not fully grown and powerful yet.
5) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
6) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
7) Post atleast once per every 2 days.
8) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.

Character Sheet(Player):
Name:
Race: (Race depends on what colour dragon you will have)
Gender:
Age: (Elves 100-150, Humans 18-30, Dwarves 50-120)
Physical Appearance: Description and/or picture/link
Personality:
Class:
Background:
Equipment: (NO MAGICAL WEAPONS AND ARMOUR. Those will come much later when Modeus eventually forges them for you.)

Dragons and their Abilities: Dragons in this roleplay can talk but rarely talking to anyone other than members of their own kind(other dragons) and their riders(if they are tamed). Dragons also have the ability to breath fire, the colour of the flame completely depends on the colour of the dragon. When battling the dragon will mainly use its Teeth, Claws and tail aswell as its ability to breath fire, although all dragons are pretty much resistant to fire. The Dragons that dont have wings, the Golds and the bronze have a thicker skin and more powerful muscles due to they borrow through the earth instead of fly. 

Character Sheet(Dragon):
Name:
Gender:
Colour(See below for colours):
Appearance: Description and/or picture/link
Personality:

Dragon Colours
High Elf Dragons: White and Silver
Dark Elf Dragons: Purple and Black
Wood Elf Dragons: Green
Dwarves: Bronze and Gold
Humans: Red and Blue.

Classes:
Warrior: You and Your dragon focus on pure strength and physical prowess, preferring to pit Dragon against Dragon and Rider against Rider. You completely lack any magical ability.

Ranger: You and Your dragon are masters of sneak and ranged attacks. You prefer to fire your bow/crossbow from the back of your dragon while your Dragon prefers to use its breath attack. You also know your way around the land and have MINOR magic.

Mage: Mages are a jack of all trades and master of none. They dabble in both offensive and defensive magic. Mages and their Dragons(much like Warlocks) prefer to stay out of close combat and use magic from afar.

Warlock: Warlocks are masters of pure offensive magic, they have many types of powerful spells at their disposal but often are so arrogant they completely forget about defensive spells. Warlocks and their Dragons(much like Mages) prefer to stay out of close combat and use magic from afar.

Dragon Weapons: All dragons use their Tails, Teeth, claws and the ability to breath fire in battle. The colour of the fire depends on the colour of the dragon.

Now then: Any questions?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated the information on dragons which is in the red part.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Corlandril

Race: Wood Elves

Gender: Male

Age: 120

Appearance: Corlandril, like all elves, stands tall at around 6'5". While not entirely muscular, Corlandril is a lithe and strong wood elf. Corlandril posses deep emerald eyes, like the forest he grew up in. Like many wood elves, Corlandril's skin is tan and he has blonde hair. Corlandril bears tattoos on his arms and chest of Kurnous and Isha, the elven gods of the hunt and mercy.

Personality: Corlandril is a typical wood elf. He values nature and the harmony of his forest. He is wary of all outsiders, even his distant elven cousins. Holding a deep passion for his home, Corlandril is a fierce and savage fighter that will stop at nothing until his people are protected.

Background: Born into one of the many kindred bands that lived within the forest, Corlandril grew up learning of the beauty and danger of their home. As Corlandril grew up, he joined with his father and many of the men of their city-tree to travel through the forest and hunt. It was there that Corlandril discovered his talent with the bow; bringing back enough food to rival the elder hunters. Decades past as Corlandril grew up and joined the Rangers, the 1st line of defence for the Wood Elves against their enemies.

His time spent with the rangers taught Corlandril much: respecting the forest and the creatures inhabiting it, how to track and kill even the toughest prey, and the great danger the dragons posed. For aeons the dragons and the Wood Elves had fought for their territory and Corlandril swore he would help win back the territory lost to the green dragons. 

At 120 years old, Corlandril was leading a group of rangers following the rumors of the disappearance of one of the neighboring cities. As they searched through the charred and barren remains of the city, it became steadily apparent who destroyed the city: A Green Dragon. Swearing vengence for the damage done to his people, Corlandril lead his group on a search for the dragon. Many days and nights passed as the group hounded after the dragon's trail. Finally, on the third week of the hunt, they found the dragon. Or to put it better, the dragon found them. Refilling their water supplies at a secluded pond, Corlandril and several of his hunters were discussing which direction to go further as an immense crash caught their attention. Bursting from the trees, the green dragon reared up and burned 3 of his rangers before they even fired a single shot. Roaring oaths to Kurnous, Corlandril lead his men on as they tried encircling the great beast.

Corlandril learned the price of his pride that day. No matter how many arrows they shot, no matter how many gouges and stabs they unleashed upon the beast, Corlandril saw that all they were doing was angering the dragon. Breathing another sheet of fire, Corlandril saw the dragon immolate another small group of his fellow elves before disembowling his remaining men with his talons. With a final prayer to Isha, Corlandril knocked his last arrow and loosed his shot. Soaring true, the arrow burst into the drake's eye and shattered it. Roaring with unrestrained rage, the dragon lashed his tail back and forth and sliced at the air. Drawing his sword, Corlandril charged at the beast, only to see the dragon's rampage end the beast turn it's one good eye on him. The last thing Corlandril remembered then was the dragon whipping his tail and bashing Corlandril away.

Waking up in the shallow end of the pond, Corlandril was shocked to see he was still alive. His shock, however, was only doubled at what he saw next. Turning around, Corlandril saw the steaming corpse of the green dragon. Not only that, but also another dragon silently staning watch over the beast's remains. Corlandril groggily stumbled over himself at the sight of the Black Dragon and the elf jumping off it's back and waking towards him. Finally drawing up close to the elf, Corlandril was instantly suspicious of the Dark Elf in his forest. Surpressing it, Corlandril thanked the elf for the aid and asked him his name.

Modues, First of the Dragon Riders. That was his name. As Corlandril watched in awe that an elf could tame a dragon, he was amazed that Modeus offered to take him on as an apprentice, to teach him how to raise and train a dragon and fight off the evil's plauging the forest. Without hesitation, Corlandril accepted immediately, ready to defend his forest and his people
Class: Ranger

Equipment: A large elven longbow hewn from the ancient trees of his people's forest by his forebearers and an elven sword passed down to him by his father.


Dragon

Name: Kalranos

Gender: Male

Colour: Green

Appearance: Kalranos is a green dragon, possessing a deep green color to his scales and golden eyes. Horns are beginning to grow from his head but since he is still a whelp, they are not as intimidating yet

Personality: Like his master, Kalranos is a reserved if ferocious beast. He longs to be within the forest and to fly through the sky, observing his homland. When brought to battle, Kalranos enjoys burning his pray from a distance before moving in to dismember them with his talons


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok my question is, does each race have a restriction to what color/type of dragon it has or can we have pretty much free reign of choice?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No, he said, that race has effect on dragon type but only dragon type has effect on the dragon flame color


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry just saw that in the OP, i might put a character up later depending on how many other people join


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Name:Kalmos

Race: Human

Gender:Male

Age:20

Physical Appearance:Tall, about 6'3", and slender, he is very fast, multiple burn scars to his hands, legs and arms. Dark brown hair and eyes with tanned skin, he stands with a strange posture where he looks as though he is slouching. 

Personality:Kal, as most people call him is a very kind man. Born the son of a blacksmith, although he is kind he can be very brutal. Born on the outskirts of a town in Bel'angrath, Kal's birth was looked upon as a miracle. His mother was a very weak woman who was sick often. On the night of Kal's birth there was a great storm, as foreseen by the village mystic Kal was born during that storm. Kal seemed to be a "trooper", a resilient child. He sustained many scars over his childhood but none as noticeable as the burn scars upon his body. He gained these scars while defending his town from a slave caravans raid. While heading to his home to make sure his mother was safe he was ambushed by some sort of demonic slave driver with chains of fire as his weapon of choice. Caught off guard the driver entangled him in his chains, as all hope was lost Kal's father saved him but in doing so he perished. At that moment Kal vowed to gain revenge for his fathers death. 

Class:Warrior

Equipment: Bastard sword and a mix of leather and scale armor, Home forged dirk bestowed upon him by his father.

Nameel'rath

Gender:Female

Colour:Red

Appearance:Her scales are a dark maroon color, other than a bright ruby red ridge of spines. Her wings are already starting to become tattered and her teeth and claws are already becoming worn from use. Her tail is also adorned with, massive for her size, "spikes".

Personalityel is still a child but she is fierce. She has already unleashed her "wrath" against the masters abode more than once. Del just like Kal knows when to be aggressive. Otherwise she is a rather calm dragon. Just like a mother and her children Del has grown very close to Kal in the short time they have been together, if harm is done to her master Del will jump into action and destroy who or whatever caused it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Posting here about the amount of people who will be allowed in:

Soft Cap 6 people.
1) Corlandril and Kalranos (NightLord92)
2) Kell Alenko and Keeler (Angel of Blood)
3) Föstólfr Sigurdson and Hildur (Komanko)
4) Theren Aelar and Fennendier (Captainfatty)
5) validir beastslayer and Onyx (Cain the Betrayer)
6) Vilhelm Ironheart and Thorygos (BlackApostleVilhelm)
Hard Cap 8 people:
7) Pending Character sheet and he is away till tuesday (Dark Angel)
8)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Blueberrypop's character is approved. Waiting on a minimum of another 4 people to join before action thread goes up. Maximum of another 6 can join.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Character Sheet(Player):
*_Name: Föstólfr Sigurdson (this is a filthy name XD, have to copy paste it everytime XD)

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 21

Physical Appearance: Föstólfr is a huge man, standing in about 6.3ft. He is very muscular and has an athletic build. Also he got a big scar that goes from above his left eye downwards. Föstólfr has a long brown hair and dark blue eyes, also he has a very pale skin for a human. Apart from the scar on his face he got multiple scars across his chest, arms, legs, etc... His sturdy build and way of life allowed him to endure great amount of pain and to take a lot of punishment before backing down. In addition Föstólfr has a long brown beard which he takes much pride in.

Personality: Föstólfr is the quick to anger type, and once he is angry he wont listen to any words of sense until he acts as he pleases. While not angry he is not the most friendly type because of his short temper and vulgar speaking. Also he speaks his mind on every subject and does not hide his feelings and thoughts, letting everybody know exactly what he thinks. While in battle Föstólfr is completely obsessed and tends to not notice anything except himself and the enemy. Föstólfr loves the cold as he grew on the mountains with his family and dislikes hot temperature(has no problem with fire, he just hates when its hot outside.), except the cold he likes the rain also and winter.

Background: Föstólfr son of Sigurd(Sigurdson) was born in the land of Bel'angrath, the kingdom of men. He was born in the very east of the kingdom near the mountains of Kel'Karadorn. His father Sigurd raised him as his mother died when he was young from a terrible disease. Like him his father was short tempered and did not put up with any insolence but he always was nicer to his son and rarely got angry on him, probably because he saw himself in his son. At home Sigurd taught Föstólfr everything he knew. Once Föstólfr grew up, Sigurd started to take him hunting with him, they hunted every animal which could be eaten, apart from getting food they also had great fun and used the furs to make clothing or just sold them in the market. After years have passed Föstólfr grew and became an impressive man, he was strong, fast, and durable but he wasnt the most polite man and nor the smartest. 

At any rate on one of their hunting trips he and hes father encountered a huge and fierce looking white bear, having utter respect to nature Föstólfr and his father tried to back away as they saw this will be a terrible foe, but the bear as most of the bears in that area was a very aggressive animal and attacked them as soon as he saw them. The bear was faster then he looked and his father did not have time to defend himself as the bear mauled him and knocked him unconscious. Föstólfr was left to stand alone against the mighty bear. The bear attacked and knocked Föstólfr weapon away with a might blow. Having no other option Föstólfr wrestled the bear and killed him with his own arms by snapping his neck after a long and tiresome fight. From this fight Föstólfr got all of his scars which inhabits his body. Föstólfr treats this as marks of honor and takes pride in them. After the battle Föstólfr carried his father home, but when they arrived it seemed that the blow was worse then it looked and after several days his father died. Föstólfr did not mourn his fathers death on the contrary he prepared a great feast to celebrate his fathers death as a way of honoring him. Many friends came their as they drank for his life in the afterworld. Soon after the death of his father Föstólfr set out on his own, selling his house and most belongings, only keeping his fathers weapons and armor.

After several weeks of wondering through the land, Föstólfr was set upon by a band of gnolls, much larger than had been seen before. As he prepared to fight he was hit from behind by a rock thrown by one of them. Just as the gnolls started to approach, a giant shadow was cast over the group as a mighty black dragon descended from the sky. Föstólfr had gone from bad to worse as the dragon scared off the gnolls. But what Föstólfr didnt see was an extremely tall warrior coated in the armour of darkness night decent from the back of the dragon. He approached Föstólfr and extended his hand saying but once simply sentence. "I am High Lord Modeus, First of the Dragon Riders. I have a proposition to you, as I saw you are a brave man and do not fear the danger I will offer you to be a student of mine. Be my student and you shall be rewarded with the knowledge of dragons.", Föstólfr smiled, he did not believe the luck that fallen upon him, this day will not be as awful as he thought at first. "Yes Modeus!, I will come with you, to learn the ways of the dragons.". Modeus signaled Föstólfr to get on the dragon, and as Föstólfr got on it the huge beast ascended and flied into the sky.

Class:Warrior

Equipment: A huge fierce looking two handed axe which he inherited from his father who was a great warrior in his time. A roughly made cloth shirt which he wears underneath his chain armor, the chain armor itself is not fancy and beautiful but it is covered with pelts of various animals including wolfs, bears and mountain lions... Also in addition he has a big shield on his back which he uses to protect himself from arrows or when he uses a one handed weapon.



_*Character Sheet(Dragon):
*_Name: Hildur (yes apparently its a female name)
Gender: Female
Colour(See below for colours): Blue
Appearance: I really liked the one you showed me so Ill go with him  Just smaller horns because they really look oversized here.
http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/91567-bigthumbnail.jpg
Personality: Hildur is generally calm dragon, she is rarely angry. Most of the time she is much fun to communicate\talk with and she will answer questions even if not directed from her rider. Hildur is the pride of Föstólfr and she is a calming presence in his life, if someone wants to calm down Föstólfr he just needs to talk with Hildur as she can easily calm Föstólfr down. In combat Hildur is fierce and like her rider can take a lot of punishment, she never flees and will continue fighting until the bitter end. She also express great concern for her rider, Föstólfr, who she considers her best friend from all of the minor races. Föstólfr never ties Hildur and lets her have her own will, if she goes away Hildur wont chase her as he knows that she will return once she finished her business.

Hope its fine, didnt really know what to write about the dragon.
Also if possible, can my character ride the dragon without the harness and reins and all other stuff?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you dont wear a harness with your dragon then due to their rough scales your going to have the skin and flesh on your legs removed after about an hours worth of flight and it also means if you fall you have nothing to hand onto. But if you want you dont have to.

Very nice character sheet Komanko your in.

Minor Update: Below is a basis of appearances for each of the dragon colours.

Red:http://www.davesdrumworld.com/Angels-Demons/images/Fantasy%20-%20Dragons%20-%20Red%20Dragon.jpg
Blue: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/91567-bigthumbnail.jpg
Silver:http://www.draconika.com/types/images/silver-dragon.jpg
White:http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa316/amberdragonrose/whitedragon1.jpg
Green: http://www.greendragon.lhosting.info/images/green-dragon.jpg
Purple: http://steelerstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/purpledragon.jpg
Black: http://i2.pinger.pl/pgr330/6890f6bd001581e24a2031b8/black%2520dragon%2520with%2520red%2520eye.jpg
Bronze: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/bronze-dragon.jpg
Gold: http://landofdragons.wikispaces.com/file/view/Judgement,_golden_dragon_1.jpg/32357399/Judgement,_golden_dragon_1.jpg

Ok, Also those who have posted so far i forgot to add in a background section on the character sheet(not the dragon sheet) so please copy it into the appropriate place and fill it out. Thank you!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

sure will be done in a moment 

finished editing.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another mini update. When you write out(or edit in some case) your background, at the end write a bit about how Modeus came to recruit you, this is very much up to you but he will always be with his dragon. I'll be typing out a Reference sheet for Modeus for people to use later.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to make an elven mage but need to clarify what spells we can choose. Do you have a 'list' or are we free to choose what we want (within reason of course).


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

CaptainFatty said:


> I want to make an elven mage but need to clarify what spells we can choose. Do you have a 'list' or are we free to choose what we want (within reason of course).


Im being generous at the moment and giving you free reign of picking UP TO 4 spells which are within reason. if they need changing ill tell you.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Theren Aelar

Race: High Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 145

Physical Appearance: Theren is of average height at 5"9' and weighs about 140lbs. His hair is pure white, reaches his waist in length and is always tied back. His eyes are also a very light grey. His light skin is smooth and without blemish, making seem as though he is younger than what he really is.

Personality: Theren has see many battles and has developed a aggressive nature that almost equals his normally calm personality. He prefers to speak the truth, no matter how insulting or hurtful his words may be. He also finds himself rushing through talks to get to the fighting quickly, a trait he never had before he fought. He will also taunt his opponents, drawing them near so he can savor their struggle more. His previous companionship with members of every race has taught him tolerance and he holds no hatred against any one race.

Class: Mage - His abilities revolving around cold and ice.

Background: Theren's magical talents were discovered at a very young age, as whenever he was upset a chill would fill the air and small droplets of water would freeze. He was sent to one of the magic schools of Zerith'ai, his home city, Where he quickly became their top student, displaying excellent control over his magic. He was 30 when he joined the King's army and was placed into an elite unit at 32 when the higher war mages saw his prowess. The first two years of combat against bandits and invading armies never prepared him for the dragons when they attacked Zerith'ai and he was almost killed by the white dragon he and his men were sent to destroy. His fellow soldiers dragged his broken and bloody body to their carriages where they narrowly escaped the burning city.
It was years before he would recover fully again, and by the time he was 41, his treatment of magic and physical training had restored his body to perfection, all traces of the war gone. by this time, his people had all but forgotten him so he left Az'Neldaren and wandered the lands as a mercenary, hired by anyone, from small Dwarven trade caravans to Dark Elf armies fighting off a Dark Lands invasion. He had gathered up 100 years of experience and his name was known well enough to be muttered in one or two tavern stories. This attracted the attention of one High Lord Modeus who tracked him down and offered Theren the chance to become a dragon rider, an offer he couldn't refuse.

Equipment: Blue/white robes, a rarely used shortsword with a ruby encrusted hilt and a golden breastplate with a twin dragon design carved into the front. Spoils of war, earned in his time as a mercenary.

Spells: Deep chill - Their air around Theren becomes extremely cold and an icy wind begins to blow in about a 100 metre radius, depending on how much energy he puts into it. This does no damage but has more of a psychological effect.
Flashfreeze - Theren freezes a portion of the physical world, instantly turning it solid. He can freeze up to a man sized sphere almost instantly.
Ice wall - Theren summons a wall of Ice to block an incoming attack or creature, physical or magical.
Ice dart - Theren creates a pointed dart of ice and forces it towards an enemy as fast as an arrow.

Dragon:
Name: Fennendier (Named after Theren's father, Fennendier Aelar)

Gender: Male

Colour(See below for colours): White

Appearance: Similar to the one you posted (http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa316/amberdragonrose/whitedragon1.jpg) but with no developed horns or spines yet.

Personality: Fennendier is defensive and prefers to be alone but is beginning to carry these over to his rider, defending Theren in the smallest of arguments. He is happy to sit by Theren as he blasts spells from the rear but is always ready to spring into action at the first sign of immediate danger.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright updated list of who is in it. Need another 2-4 people to join before i start the action thread.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Character Sheet(Player):

Name: validir beastslayer

Race: dark elf

Gender: male

Age: 125

Physical Appearance: valdir is a long dark elf with purple eyes and long hair and has many scares from many hours of training and hunting of monsters
Personality: valdir is cold calm and calculating but also very loyal he will do anything to save his people but is very arogant against anything other than dark elves

Class:warrior

Background: valdir grew up in one of the big city's of the dark elves named grengar'el'par as an son of the ruler of the city because of that he had much free time which he spend training in the arts of battle and politics when he became 100 when he joined the army because of the rumors of an mighty warlord haven risen in the darklands. When the warlord finally attacked the kingdom when he was 122 he fought with hands drenched with blood killing many monsters and when the war ended he had became an hunter hunting after werewolves vampires and other evils in their own territory as revenge for the horrors he had witnessed for example seeing two of his three brothers being slaughter by undead before his own eyes but wasn’t in time to save them or his sister who was taken by a vampire and returned as one so he had to slay her yet he survived all these horrors and returned back to the kingdom when he became 124 in reward to his progress modeus made him his disciple giving him the your black dragon onyx and the title beastslayer 

Equipment: he wears heavy armor that resembles a dragon and uses a sword and shield and everything he wears is so good as new and master made

Character Sheet(Dragon)

Name: onyx

Gender: female

Colour: black

Appearance: she looks like this http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:GpLmC6TRMstrgM:http://i180.photobucket.com

Personality: onyx is an arrogant and dominant dragon she thinks everyone should bow to her the only person she respects is valdir and modeus his dragon to whom she looks up as her dad she is rude to all things trough for which valdir punishes her frequently but not too hard she is also not the brightest one around so she constantly does quite stupid things 


is this better?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cain is it possible you could flesh out your background and your dragons personality abit more? once thats done your all set then we will only need 1-3 more people before i start the action thread.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

If at all possible i would like to see ATLEAST ONE DWARF character in this roleplay. Their dragon's may not be able to fly but they are much stronger and tougher due to they burrow through the ground, they can also run for miles and miles at a time so they can keep up with flying dragons.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ill throw my dwarf character in after i get out of class if that is ok with you revan?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> ill throw my dwarf character in after i get out of class if that is ok with you revan?


Go for it, then ill post up the reference character sheet for Modeus and his dragon(trying to think of a name for it) then if theres 6 of you ill get started on the Action thread if you lot want?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure post up after Vilhelm(great name )


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Vilhelm Ironheart

Gender: Male

Race: Dwarf

Age: 75

Physical Appearance: Short like all dwarves, standing only at five feet tall, but with the build of a true dwarven warrior. His long brown beard flows down to his waist and is braided and decorated with numerous golden clasps form his family, his hair is kept up in a tight pony tail to keep it from trailing down his back. He is still relatively young for a dwarf so his face is lacking in the deep crags that from on thier faces as time goes on, yet what he lacks in age he more then makes up for in scars that pepper his skin all over his body. He has ice blue eyes and is thick with muscle like all dwarven warriors, the most prominant feature on his face other then his beard being a large scar that runs across his right cheek.

Backround: Vilhelm was born into the Ironheart family seventy five years ago. The Ironheart family, being a prominant Warrior Clan, rejoiced in his birth seeing another great warrior in the making. As he was brought up he was taught the ropes of battling the enemies of the dwarven kingdom, something that he took to very easily and rather enjoyed, and rose quickly as a fearless and couragious dwarven warrior. 

By the time he was sent off to join the dwarven armies he already had a high standing within his family and the small city that he lived in. Yet once he joined he was humbled by the every day sacrifices that the soldiers made to give the every day dwarf the freedom they so enjoyed. He fought in a few battles against the denizens of the deep and won many glories until one solemn day his regiment accidently ran into the lair of a brown dragon. 

They had been sent to find out what had been plagueing the nearby city and had traveled deep into the mountains until they stumbled upon this sleeping giant. Luckily for them they had the jump on the beast and charged without a second thought, but unfortunately it was much stronger then they could have imagined and killed many of them before they were able to injure it greatly. While one of his friends kept the beast's attention Vilhelm climbed onto a platform above the beast and jumped, a battlecry on his lips, his axe coming down right where the dragon's skull met its spine and killed it instantly. 

His axe head shattered, his body aching and injured and his regiment all but destroyed he made his way back to his home. He was stopped by a dark elf on his way back after he eventually collapsed from fatigue and was woken up after he had healed, the elf introduced himself as Modeus, and that he was looking for people of extra-ordinary stuff, and that he would be able to give Vilhelm the power to save his people once and for all. The dwarf jumped at the chance and left with Modeus to become one of his apprentices.

Personality: Vilhelm has a very rough and blunt personality. He is brutally honest and not afraid to speak his mind when he wants to speak it, but because of the high standing of his family he was also trained how to act in front of nobles or people who command a lot of respect. Do not make fun of his height because you will most likely get a thick fist to the face and feel the pain before hitting the floor, as a warrior he is also rather straightforward, prefering to attack the enemy head on. He has a tenacity that is seen only in dwarves and is often the first into the battle and the last one out, not because he is in any way stubborn or stupid, but because he will not stop until he objective has been complete.

Class: warrior

Equipment: Some old dwarven plate mail with leather underneath and a large two headed battleaxe.

Dragon

Name: Thorygos

Gender: Male

Color: Gold

Appearance: Thorygos is rather thick, even at this age it is still obvious that he is going to be a very large and powerful land dragon. His scales are a beautiful gold and shine when hit with light, yet unlike most golden drakes his horns and claws are a deep black. These horns run from the tip of his nose all the way down to the tip of his tail, smaller ones protruding from his elbow and knee joints. His teeth are a dull white, the tips of which are also black, and his eyes are a piercing blue much like his masters. His skull and overall features are thick and square, a feature often seen among the dragons of the land, and one that sets him apart from the other apprentice's dragons.

Personality: Thorygos is much like his master in that he is very honest with those that speak with him or speaking around him. He is extremely protective of Vilhelm, seeing his master's fearlesness in battle as somewhat of a weakness at some points because Vilhelm never backs down. While this by no means means Thorygos is a coward it shows that he has a cunning in battle that most would not expect to see in many living creatures. He is a very tenacious fighter and is not afraid to use his full strength and abilities to his advantage in a fight, often also using his brain in tandem to create a very deadly killing machine. 

He is Vilhelm's closest friend, being that his master is the only dwarf apprentice, and has played a key part in starting friendly relationships between him and the other riders. While some would see the fact that he has no wings as a disadvantage, much like how others view dwarven hieght as a disadvantage, he sees it as a strength that gives him an edge against others of his same race. He sees wings as a weakness and when fighting other dragons is more then happy to target them, knowing that once they are grounded that his superior size and strength will give him the edge. He is very tenacious and can take enormous amounts of punishment, and will willingly put himself in danger so that he could fight alongside Vilhelm. 

OOC: hope this is good for you! im really going to enjoy this thread as im sure everyone else is!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right, the action thread will either be up shortly or tomorrow so keep checking when you can. And below is the reference information/character sheets for High Lord Modeus and his Dragon.

Name: High Lord Modeus, his last name no-one knows.
Race: Dark Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 200 Years old.
Physical Appearance: Modeus is one of the tallest elves in history, staring at 7 feet tall with a semi-musclur build. Like all dark elves Modeus's skin is extremely pale due to many years of living in his icy homeland. His hair was once the darkest shade of natural black hair colour could go but due to stress it has turned grew and is now slowly turning white. Modeus's eyes are a deep dark blue which look very old and wise.

Personality: Modeus when he was young was rather rashful and thickheaded often charging into situations before thinking them through, but luckily for everyone this was a good thing as it is what made him become the First of the Dragon Riders. As Modeus grew older and started to train himself and write many books on dragon raising he became alot calmer, wiser and slightly more cheerful. Even though he is still young for an elf the stress of what he has done, and about to do has taken its toll on him and his once pure black hair now is partially grey slowly becoming white.
Class:

Background: The first 100 years of Modeus's life were never recorded and he refuses to speak about them to anyone at this point in time always claiming that he will reveal all in time. The latest 100 years Modeus has been seen in the company of a great black dragon named: Zala'Drakhar. Modeus and Zala'Drakhar have been seen flying all over the world helping each race against the dragon threat which one day may eventually destroy all other 'mortal' races if the dragons arent kept in check. To do this Modeus has stolen different colour dragon eggs in the hope of hatching these eggs and creating a new generation of Riders that will eventually set off and train other of their race. But first they must pass all of Modeus's tests and lessons before they are ready to face the world on their own with their dragon. Currently Modeus resides within a mountain keep build for him by the dwarves in gratitude for saving them from a great Bronze dragon that awoke and nearly destroyed their capital. The mountain where he now lives with his dragon, his apprentices, and their dragons is now known as: "High Dragon Hold" in honour of Modeus and Zala'Drakhar.

Equipment: Modeus when in 'High Dragon Hold' is always seen as wearing dark purple robes with pure black cloth trimming as he prefers to no longer wear his armour unless his must. Modeus's armour is a mix of a metal known as Dark Metal which is only found in the land of the dark elves and the shed scales from Zala'Drakhar where were forged into plates. At his side Modeus carries sword slightly shorter than a normal two-handed sword which humans carry, and due to his size Modeus is able to use this weapon in one hand. This sword is known as "Dragon's Bane" as it is the weapon which Modeus has used to slay the dragons which he can not convince to leave the mortal races alone. When drawn 'Dragon's Bane' ignites with black flame as it was forged using the fire of his own dragon Zala'Drakhar. 


Character Sheet(Dragon):
Name: Zala'Drakhar
Age: 110 years of age.
Gender: Male
Colour: Pure Black
Appearance:







Zala'Drakhar also carries the scars of many encounters and battles with other dragons.
Personality: Zala'Drakhar like Modeus is both calm and wise, he is extremely slow to anger and will often spent much of his time now sleeping when he doesnt need to teach the younger generations of Rider or Dragon important lessons. When the younger dragons need something from him, it usually takes about 10 minutes to wake him.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

if your wondering im posting up the action thread now.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

goody because im staying late night for it


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

THE ACTION THREAD HAS BEEN POSTED! i will check on it tomorrow so have fun posting, And with that night all! cya all tomorrow and have fun.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Revan, just as a warning to you, this Recruitment has been open for 2 days and the action is open. Whilst this is fast and you should be pleased, it is very, very quick. Most recruitments last around a week. All I'm saying is, most people here are used to slower post-rates, and by the looks of things, your speed is as high as ever. I mean no offence, but don't be disheartened when posting isn't quite as swift as you. You can only assume a thread is truly dead after you've given two updates in a row, with a week in between each, several PMs all round, notes in the recruitment thread, then perhaps another week of no posts. That is when the RP has truly died,( not when it takes people longer than four days to post.)

Again, I mean no offence, just a warning note here. Enjoy your RP, anyway. :victory:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

just thought about it, regarding to vilhalm's post to. Are the dragons ours already? or are they just dragons who have no riders.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

They have no riders at the moment but after what ive seen you both post ive had an idea. Seeing as you have both had the word "food" shoved into your head by different dragons, those dragons will be yours. Seeing as Vilhelm's dragon said food to him and Your dragon said food to you. Later when we get to the evening meal the others will get to meet their dragons and you all get to meet Zala'Drakhar again, and during that evening meal all of you can ask questions about being a rider and the little dragons can ask Zala'Drakhar what being a grown dragon is like ect. Everyone ok with that?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im good with that, also regarding my post I never said my dragon said that, I said many thoughts so you know it could be anyone


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

-shrugs- meh must of misread it of well. Anyway update will happen in 2-3 days depending on how long it takes the others to post. Nice posts BAV and Komanko.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated, due to blueberrypop being removed due to not doing what i asked him to do. There are now THREE open positions for characters and dragons if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Name: Kell Alenko
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Appearence: Of average height, standing at around 5"10. Well built and somewhat muscular, he is fairly tanned for a human with a rather weather beaten look to him. Dark brown shoulder length hair and a fair amount of stubble and sea green eyes. Has a perpetually amused look on his face, so much so that most people always have a feeling he is mocking them.

Personality: A sardonic and sarcastic man, Kell is not easily likeable at first, often making light of situations or makes jibes at others with his dry humour. Usually the first to object to any plan but rarely provides those of his own unless pressed to. A hard life as a child made him into this man, having grown up, orphaned in the lower slums of Manar, one of Bel'angraths numerous cities. Made his way as a child by stealing and his quick wits, and then by conning others and brawling his way through his teenage years. However those in charge of the city eventually had enough and after finally catching up to him gave him the choice of enlisting with the army regiments or face time in prison. 

Army life did not suit Kell well, often being chastised for insubordination or inciting fights between the rest of the soldiers, however he eventually became a source of morale during darker times through his comments. But then came the day when the dragons, venturing futher into the humans territories than was usual came across Manar which had become far too lax and comfortable with it's location away from the front lines. The city was burnt to the ground in one of the worst massacres of human times and the regiments broken. Haunted by the events of Manar, Kell took this as his time to leave and make his own way in life again. 

He soon became a sword for hire, finding war to be highly profitable, especially to the rich nobles who could no longer ask for the armies to escort their riches across the lands. This choice of lifestlye being seen as unhonorable to the other races made relations alot of the time frosty at best. However his reputation grew over the years as a dependable merc, leading to more 'interesting' clients. One in particular a Dwarf noble payed him in what he assured Kell was a 'modern masterpeice of engineering', a rather ornate and intricate looking pistol. Kell gladly accepted the weapon, being rare to the average human having only just been introduced by the dwarfs. However Kells luck eventually took a turn for the worse. During a battle he had been hired out for against a sizeable group of bandits, Kell again came to face the dragons. The battle began to turn into a bloodbath. Kell drew his prized pistol the dwarf had gifted him and took aim at a dragon distracted on another group of men and fired at the dragon. Unforutanetly though the 'master' pistol failed to fire. Over and over again he tried to make it work before it eventually backfired knocking him out cold. When Kell awoke the battle was over, everyone around him dead and the dragons gone, apart from one....

Only metres away from Nathaniel, a monstorously large dragon stood sentinel over the battlefield with a legendary figure next to it. Modeus, the Dragon Rider. Modeus then made Kell the greatest offer he had ever heard. The chance to become a apprentice dragon rider. While he could not fathom why Modeus would be interesting in a mercenary such as himself he could not turn it down, the chance to fight back against the dragons who had twice nearly murdered him before. Modeus, gave him the location where his training would begin and left. Kell began his long journey, eager for the new challenge.

Class: Warrior.

Equipment: Two standard army issued swords, dual wielding them in a rather non elegant but brutal style. Dwarven pistol. Notoriously unreliable but having indirectly saved his life, Kell will not part from it. Beaten leather armour and duster coat.

Dragon:
Name: Keeler
Gender: Female
Colour: Red
Appearence: Blood red scales, her claws and spiked tail are already looking formidable even for a dragonling. 
Personality: Keeler is an already aggresive dragon, often fighting amongst the others. As of yet has barely spoken, letting her actions do the talking for her. Formed a somewhat unusual bond with Kell already, being stubborn and rather insubordinate, much like Kell himself. Which while problamatic has made Kell become even more attached to her, though he would never show it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Angel of Blood is good to go with joining the action thread.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright ive edited my post in the action thread. make sure you read it and reply.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure on how this character will go down, you may want me to edit it, but I only wrote it in ten or so minutes, so yeah:

Name: Arrawn.

Gender: Male.

Race: Human, believed.

Age: 25.

Physical Appearance: Arrawn is tall and broad shouldered. His complexion is deathly pale and his hair is obsidian shaded, tied into a tall topknot that lifts above his astern features. He is almost elfin in appearance, with high cheekbones and pointed ears, causing some to believe that he is a mix breed of human and elf, or dark elf. His eyes vary in colour and are splashed with yellow, crimson and orange due to a mutation in his family line. He is not particularly muscular, but beneath the folds of his jet skintight suit, his musculature shows well. 

Background: Arrawn was born to a widow mother. His father had died previously to his birth (Or so he was told.) and his mother refused to acknowledge his existence when Arrawn asked as a child. Slowly he grew into a cocky fellow, believing himself better than everyone else due to constant reassurance from his mother and grandfather. He honed his skills with his blade and whip. Now he is confident with both and will wield them easily. He was selected by Modeus for reasons unknown to him, plucked from his home to become a Dragon Rider. 

Personality: Arrawn is cocky and upfront in his attitude. He believes himself to be a godsend to others, and will attempt to woe any woman if he gets a chance. He is calm and not quick to anger, however the mentioning of his father will send him into a fit of rage.

Class: Warrior.

Equipment: A jet skintight suit fitted with a mantle of grey-white pelts that wrap around his shoulders. A furred balaclava hides his lower face, keeping his face warm. His weapons are a whip covered in scale to give it a punishing hit and a curved blade that had once belonged to his father, or so he was told.

Dragon:

Name: Madoc. 

Gender: Male.

Appearance: Madoc is a monstrous beast. Tall and thickly built, his incarnadine scales are perhaps some of the more glorious of the Red Dragons. His head is lupine in appearance, with a long snout filled with razor-teeth and a wide skull fitted with orange eyes. His shoulders are wide and high, giving his back a curved appearance, the white scales of his gut brightly contrasting against the incarnadine. His wings are wide and powerful, with the tips ending in long barbs that causes a distinct whistle when he flies. 

Personality: Much like Arrawn, Madoc is cocky and upfront. He often detaches himself from the other Dragons, believing that he is better than they will ever truly be. He is also arrogant and shares the same personality as Arrawn, making them a perfect duo.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

all good dark angel. ill add you in during next update.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a reminder for everyone, you need to post soon is possible. im going to give you all until monday to post before i update with what i have.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

whens the next update?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wednesday, so i want EVERYONE to post before then.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Nightlord, Cain, and Dark Angel still need to post.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sure, im not demanding an update btw lol, was just wondering when it was coming


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry i have to stop with the RP due lack of time:blush:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

we just waiting on dark angel and nightlord?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

yes we are, im going to give them both till friday before i update without them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't want to do this, but I'm leaving. Fact is, I can't get into the character, and the constant demand for a post is putting me under too much pressure. Have a nice RP folks, hopefully it will turn out good!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I get the not being able to get into character, but with regards to posting it has been a week and no one demanded a post until yesterday, little over a weeks a pretty reasonable amount of time if you ask me. But like i said not getting into character fair enough


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

im going to put the action thread on hold for a little bit while i sort out who is in it. Can everyone who is in post underneath this message:

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I get the not being able to get into character, but with regards to posting it has been a week and no one demanded a post until yesterday, little over a weeks a pretty reasonable amount of time if you ask me. But like i said not getting into character fair enough


Acually, Komanko sent me a PM a day or two after the update, telling me that he was talking on behalf of Revan, and that I needed to post. I take time in doing my posts, no one rushes me, not even the GM. I can work within a certain amount of time, but it puts a dampner on things when I get a PM that soon..


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

fair enough. 

Still in btw


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right, bumping this recruitment thread. Im still waiting for a few more people to join because of there isnt really enough people to continue the action thread, so im looking for 4-5 more people to join before i re-open the action thread.

1: Komanko
2: Angel of Blood
3: BlackApostleVilhelm
4:
5:
6:
7:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ive been in this from the start


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok added in BAV, need 4 more people before i re-start the action thread.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You mean restart from where we left or from the very start.


----------

